# Ghost Bikes on Tour - Eure Ausfahrten und Bikes (Galerie)



## All_mtn (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich nichts übersehen habe, fehlt noch eine Ghost Bikes Galerie. Dieser Thread soll dazu dienen eure Bikes auf Tour oder einfach so per Bild zu präsentieren. Von Fotostory bis Stills alles hier rein.
Ich starte mal mit einem Bild von meinem Nirvana. Das Bike dient aktuell primär zum ziehen eines Kinder Anhängers wird aber auch sonst häufig auf CC lastigen Touren mit weniger anspruchsvollen Trails gefahren.

Aktuell habe ich den Lenker gegen einen Newmen 760mm getauscht, ebenfalls sind die Reifen auf NobbyNic 2.35 v und Racing Ralph 2.35 h getauscht und tubeless montiert.


----------



## Neugravler (27. Januar 2021)

Gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (27. Januar 2021)

WIP, nächsten Monat kommt da noch was farblich passendes dazu 😌


----------



## sebhunter (27. Januar 2021)

Mit meinem Kurzen an der Isar:


----------



## John-Brunner (28. Januar 2021)

Da bin ich dabei! Mein FRAMR und das SLAMR der besten Ehefrau von allen in freier Wildbahn.

Teileliste erspar ich euch. Beide sind Sonderaufbauten.


----------



## All_mtn (6. Februar 2021)

Heute eine kleine Runde früh morgens mit dem Nirvana gedreht, die Kondition muss wieder her.
Schutzbleche sind nicht so ganz der optische Pluspunkt aber mir ist es für den Winter egal.


----------



## sebhunter (6. Februar 2021)

cool 👍 die Schutzbleche sehen nicht mal sooo kacke aus, was sind das für welche, v+h?


----------



## All_mtn (6. Februar 2021)

Mudhugger
The Mudhugger
Bekommst du u.a. bei den üblichen Online Bikeshops

Bin soweit auch echt zufrieden, hatte heute den Rucksack ohne Regenhülle auf und der blieb bis auf minimale Sprenkler sauber. Hab keinen Bock mehr drauf gehabt bei matschigen Wintertouren total verdreckt zu sein.


----------



## marlan (13. Februar 2021)

Bei minus 6° in NRW unterwegs


----------



## Minimi800 (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## PTrick93 (14. Februar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (21. Februar 2021)

Der Frühling naht 😁😎. Statt so





Kommt jetzt das Tauwetter und so





Bis es dann bald sonnengetrocknet nur noch so ist


----------



## sangess (8. März 2021)

Hier mal mein "alter Herr" der mir immer treu ist.


----------



## MS1980 (11. März 2021)

Hier mal mein AMR von 2012 . Finde das Bike noch immer klasse und ist bis jetzt das beste und vielseitigste was ich habe.
Die ersten 3 Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr und das letzte ist schon älter . Denke mal 8 Jahre.  Da war ich noch dem Leichtbau Wahn verfallen und hatte das Bike auf 10,7kg abgespeckt bei Rahmengröße 52 .... 
Jetzt bin ich wieder bei ca 12, 4kg aber das geht in Ordnung.  Mann wird ja auch nicht leichter


----------



## MS1980 (14. März 2021)




----------



## Langos1000HUF (4. April 2021)

Ich habe heute eine kurze 20km Runde Richtung Taunus gedreht mit den ersten ernst zu nehmenden Anstiegen (inkl. 16% Rampe) und Höhenmetern um in Form zu kommen.


----------



## mohlo (12. April 2021)

Kein MTB, dafür aber von Ghost: Road Rage (Custom) Gravel








Und einmal mit leichten ZIPPs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoz-d (12. April 2021)

Oh, ein Ghost on Tour Thread. 🤗 Schön.
Gerade erst entdeckt. Da ich eh eher der "Entdeckungs-Genuss-Biker" bin, der an schönen Plätzen gerne verweilt und auch das eine oder andere Bild macht, könnte ich vermutlich den Thread mit Bildern sprengen 😅
Ich suche mal ein paar raus:



Almersberg




Irgendwo im Pfälzerwald.




Am Moselsteig




Mal von 2 auf 3 Räder gewechselt 😁




Vorderer Winschertkopf 517m ü NN




Donnersberg 687m ü NN




Sonnenaufgang am Buhlsteinpfeiler




Traumhaft im Herbst




wieder Buhlsteinpfeiler




Geiersteine


3d gedruckter Mudguard

Die schönsten Erinnerungen waren von den Touren als ich ca. 3 Uhr aufgestanden bin und im Nightride für traumhafte Sonnenaufgänge zu schönen Locations gefahren bin (zb. Buhlsteinpfeiler, Geiersteine).
Unbeschreiblich schön über einem schier endlosem Meer von Bäumen Zeuge eines traumhaften Sonnenaufgangs zu werden.


----------



## MS1980 (16. April 2021)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Fort (17. April 2021)




----------



## robbyrc (17. April 2021)




----------



## MS1980 (17. April 2021)




----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. April 2021)

Fort schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1251980


Das ist doch oben auf dem Großen Feldberg oder?


----------



## Fort (17. April 2021)

Exakt, irgendwann in 2020


----------



## MS1980 (17. April 2021)

Der Harz bockt auch voll


----------



## Langos1000HUF (17. April 2021)

Fort schrieb:


> Exakt, irgendwann in 2020


Mir sind hier noch gar nicht so viele Ghost Räder aufgefallen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal zufällig oder warst du nur zu Besuch dort?


----------



## Fort (18. April 2021)

Született HG,
én ötven éve élek a MTK.
En nemet vagyok,
es a feleségem Magyar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PTrick93 (18. April 2021)

Fort schrieb:


> Született HG,
> én ötven éve élek a MTK.
> En nemet vagyok,
> es a feleségem Magyar


Kérem, írjon németül vagy angolul, a többségük nem ért magyarul


----------



## Fort (18. April 2021)

Kaufentscheidend für mich war die Hinterbauoptik,
und das Starfightergrau war dann: "Will ich haben"


----------



## MS1980 (19. April 2021)

Die Farbe is wirklich gut.


----------



## marlan (22. April 2021)

Lang kein Rad gehabt welches mir so viel Spaß macht


----------



## Complicated (22. April 2021)

Fort schrieb:


> Kaufentscheidend für mich war die Hinterbauoptik,
> und das Starfightergrau war dann: "Will ich haben"


Das Bike sieht schon verdammt lecker aus!


----------



## Fort (23. April 2021)

Mein lieber Langosch,
das Foto ist ja in Mammolshain,
an den geschnitzten Kastanien.
Meine Hausstrecke,
hoch zum Hardtbergturm und weiter.


----------



## Fort (23. April 2021)

gleiche Stelle, 
hinterm Lenker lugt eine Kastanie heraus


----------



## Langos1000HUF (26. April 2021)

Fort schrieb:


> Mein lieber Langosch,
> das Foto ist ja in Mammolshain,
> an den geschnitzten Kastanien.
> Meine Hausstrecke,
> hoch zum Hardtbergturm und weiter.


Ja genau, richtig erkannt. Ich wollte mal ein paar Alternativstrecken einstreuen und ausprobieren, aber bis zum Hardtbergturm habe ich es an dem Tag nicht mehr geschafft.
Da bin ich letzte Woche weiter gekommen.


----------



## Complicated (1. Mai 2021)

Gab die Woche bei mir ein kleines Update... Dropper montiert und 2,6 Zoll Reifen aufgezogen. Vorne Schwalbe Magic Mary / hinten Big Betty...

Heute noch mal ausgiebig getestet und völlig begeistert.
Erst auf dem heimischen Downhill mit einigen Drops Steilfahrten und kleinen Treppen und anschließend bin ich noch mal auf unsere Dirt-Bike Strecke gefahren und habe ein paar kleinere Hopser gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siluro (12. Mai 2021)

home trail, ride on


----------



## Bobbele55 (13. Mai 2021)

chaoz-d schrieb:


> Oh, ein Ghost on Tour Thread. 🤗 Schön.
> Gerade erst entdeckt. Da ich eh eher der "Entdeckungs-Genuss-Biker" bin, der an schönen Plätzen gerne verweilt und auch das eine oder andere Bild macht, könnte ich vermutlich den Thread mit Bildern sprengen 😅
> Ich suche mal ein paar raus:
> Anhang anzeigen 1248557
> ...


Traumhaftschöne Bilder!


----------



## Bobbele55 (13. Mai 2021)

Hier sind Bilder von meinem Liebling 😍. Sind im Sachsenwald/ Reinbek/ Friedrichsruh entstanden.


----------



## chaoz-d (16. Mai 2021)

Schöne Bilder!

Die letzen Tage waren leider vom Wetter eher bescheiden ...
Aber egal. Mit der richtigen Kleidung kann auch das Laune machen.... Das putzen danach aber eher weniger 






Zwischendurch doch mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen:


----------



## Bobbele55 (16. Mai 2021)

chaoz-d schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> Die letzen Tage waren leider vom Wetter eher bescheiden ...
> Aber egal. Mit der richtigen Kleidung kann auch das Laune machen....


Danke chaoz-d für Kompliment!
Deine Bilder sehen richtig professionell aus!
Mit dem Wetter ist es wirklich nicht grad ein Geschenk, bin auch gestern im Wald mehr gerutscht als gefahren.
Danach bekam mein Bike liebevolle Dusche 🚿 aus dem Gartenschlauch ☺️


----------



## MS1980 (21. Mai 2021)

@Bobbele55 .

Bin auch oft im Sachsenwald unterwegs. Komme aus Escheburg und finde zb den Schlangentrail Aumühle genial. 
Und die Harburger natürlich.  
Hier die Pionierbrücke ecke Bergedorf und Billetrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbele55 (21. Mai 2021)

Sehr cool 👍


----------



## robbyrc (24. Mai 2021)

Heute auf Tour an der Donau (Vilshofen - Passau)


----------



## chaoz-d (5. Juni 2021)

Ich war wieder im Pfälzerwald unterwegs.
Frankenthaler Hütte:







Drachenfels (Südfels):








und irgendwo dazwischen:


----------



## Bobbele55 (6. Juni 2021)

Sehr geile Aussichten 👍


----------



## chaoz-d (10. Juni 2021)

Am letzten Wochenende mal die Marathonstrecke der Sigma-Sport-Challenge 2020 bei Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse nachgefahren.
Fazit: Ich bin doch eher der Genussfahrer, der gerne mal an schöneren Orten verweilt als einfach nur daran vorbeizufahren. Die Höhenmeter müssen doch irgendwie belohnt werden 😄

Zuerst war es noch nebelig und sehr feucht:





Entlang steiniger Pisten:




inclusive Aussicht:




hier an der Ruine Wolfsburg:




mit Blick auf die Rheinebene:




Danach wurde wohlverdient gegrillt


----------



## Bobbele55 (10. Juni 2021)

Genuß für die Augen 👀 !


----------



## Complicated (22. Juni 2021)

Frisch nach Kassel gezogen, jetzt wird erstmal der Herkules und Umgebung unsicher gemacht!


----------



## chaoz-d (25. Juni 2021)

Zwar ohne Ghost Bike diesmal (nur mit Wanderschuhen, aber Ghost Flaschen waren immerhin dabei  ), aber trotzdem traumhafte Momente eingefangen.

Sonnenaufgang an der Saarschleife:




Vom Aussichtspunkt Cloef ging es runter zur Saar. Eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlimm, mit dem Bike wäre es schon anspruchsvoller gewesen (S2 bis S4). man musste aber immer wieder anhalten und die traumhaften Ausblicke geniessen.


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Juni 2021)

chaoz-d schrieb:


> Zwar ohne Ghost Bike diesmal (nur mit Wanderschuhen, aber Ghost Flaschen waren immerhin dabei  ), aber trotzdem traumhafte Momente eingefangen.
> 
> Sonnenaufgang an der Saarschleife:
> Anhang anzeigen 1297883
> ...


Was für herrliche Aussichten 👍


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Juni 2021)

Ich mag die Pferde….aber nicht ihre Hinterlassenschaften 🤭 Mitten auf dem Trail.
Oder ist es die Einladung zum Bunny Hop ?🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (27. Juni 2021)

Moin Bobbele.
War schön dich gestern mal getroffen zu haben  ...

Finde den x- Trail dort mega aber die vielen Wurzeln sind schon krass ...

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Juni 2021)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Moin Bobbele.
> War schön dich gestern mal getroffen zu haben  ...
> 
> Finde den x- Trail dort mega aber die vielen Wurzeln sind schon krass ...
> ...


Moin Marco ( hoffe deinen Namen richtig verstanden/ geschrieben zu haben ?!) 
Find auch cool, dass wir uns getroffen haben! Es war nett mit dir zu plaudern, bestimmt war es nicht zum letzten Mal!

schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## fuschnick (28. Juni 2021)

Hi zusammen, ich reihe mich auch mal zu den glücklichen Ghost Besitzern ein.

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2572313]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2572314]
	
[/URL]

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2572315]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bobbele55 (28. Juni 2021)

Springender Ghost 👻- einfach geiil 👍


----------



## robbyrc (23. Juli 2021)

Heute unterwegs in Inzell bei Ruhpolding mit der roten Lady 😊


----------



## Bobbele55 (28. Juli 2021)

Schöne Gegend, coole Bilder 👍🤟


----------



## Fort (22. August 2021)

Schutz suchen vor dem Regenschauer.
Uupss, Veitenkersehrt


----------



## Fort (29. August 2021)




----------



## Peter Lang (27. Oktober 2021)

Unterwegs im Berner Oberland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbyrc (30. Oktober 2021)

Letzte Woche am großen Arber 





und am Stozec in Tschechien


----------



## Bobbele55 (30. Oktober 2021)

Goldener Herbst im Sachsenwald


----------



## KevinK (1. November 2021)




----------



## robbyrc (6. November 2021)

Nanu, hier liegt ja Schnee rum 🙄


----------



## Fort (9. November 2021)

orig. Ghost (Rodi) HR,
neu eingespeicht mit Sapim Strong und Silbernippeln,
wg. wiederholtem Speichenbruch
(Belastung überhalb des Limit)


----------



## matsch (20. November 2021)

Speichenbruch kommt durch schlechten Aufbau zustande. Eine Speiche durch Belastung kaputt zu machen ist unmöglich. Vorher geht die Felge bzw. Nabe Flansch kaputt. Womöglich sind die Speichenspannungen nicht homogen, so dass es zu Speichenbruch kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fort (20. November 2021)

Ich wiege ein paar Kilo zuviel.
Habe 3x vom Händler neue Speiche einziehen lassen.
Hat nicht gehalten.
Dann Auftrag an Laufradbauer vergeben,
siehe Foto/tech. Details.
Funktioniert


----------



## Scheibi79 (9. Dezember 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal. Mein neues SLAMR base bei der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## JurgenM (29. Dezember 2021)

Domain-Gabel, Shigura-Bremse, 29/2.8 Laufräder, 60mm rise Lenker…
ein paar original-Teile sind aber auch noch dran 😂


----------



## robbyrc (12. Februar 2022)

Nachmittägliche Heimat-Wald-Runde bei dem schönen Wetter, nachdem im höheren bayerischen Wald alles überfüllt und voller Schnee war 😁


----------



## peto353 (12. Februar 2022)




----------



## MS1980 (13. Februar 2022)

Ist das ein Lector FS ?  Die Farbe sieht gut aus. Gibts auch ne bessere Ansicht?


----------



## peto353 (13. Februar 2022)

Ghost Lector FS Essential LC 2021 na Bike-forum.cz
					

Kedze stary cube uz pomaly dosluhoval, zacal som sa pozerat po volacom novom. Chcel som 120 fula s modernou geometriou, idealne virtual a s moznostou 2 flias v rame, co tento ghost splna. Rad jazdim technickejsie veci a dlhe maratony. Paci sa mi syst




					bike-forum.cz


----------



## mrwade (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## MichaDiesel (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## MichaDiesel (13. Februar 2022)

Im Thüringer Wald ist auch noch Schnee Schneegestöber. Heute nur 35 Kilometer, aber bei dem Untergrund.. soll nochmal einer sagen das Riot EN sei kein Bock für Touren. Sonst sind’s meist  65+ mit vielen vielen Höhenmetern ☺️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fort (13. Februar 2022)

10⁰ heute,
mit kurzer Hose gefahren
und den Mario Cipollini Handschuhen.
Was für eine Kombi,
muss "strange" ausgesehen haben


----------



## MichaDiesel (23. Februar 2022)

Koppenstein , Thüringen


----------



## Johannes_Mido (14. März 2022)

MichaDiesel schrieb:


> Koppenstein , Thüringen


Was für einen mudguard haste hinten?


----------



## robbyrc (14. März 2022)




----------



## Fort (11. Mai 2022)




----------



## fuschnick (17. Mai 2022)

Schönes Wochenende in Winterberg verbracht. Das Hardtail hat mal wieder mega Spaß gemacht.


----------



## robbyrc (22. Mai 2022)

Heute im Sumava-Nationalpark im Nachbarland


----------



## Scheibi79 (24. Mai 2022)




----------



## peto353 (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbyrc (11. Juni 2022)




----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2022)

peto353 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1486066


Hast du zwei Trinkflaschen verbaut. Funktioniert das gut mit dem oberen Halter?


----------



## peto353 (12. Juni 2022)

ja, keine probleme...


----------



## cheap_trick (7. Juli 2022)




----------



## cast0r (20. Oktober 2022)




----------

